# Wood for inside of barn?



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Other then rough cut lumber. (want more of a finished look)
what do you recommend for the back wall and partitions of stalls AND the outside of the tack and feed room
Also what do you recommend for wash stall.

PICTURES WOULD BE GREAT, EVEN IF THE BARN IS NOT YOURS.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Pine and plywood. I have tried using particle board and the humidity will kill it in less than 2 years. I would avoid cedar. It's also more expensive. =D


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Corporal said:


> Pine and plywood. I have tried using particle board and the humidity will kill it in less than 2 years. I would avoid cedar. It's also more expensive. =D


I agree and pressure treated for anywhere with ground contact.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Corporal said:


> Pine and plywood. I have tried using particle board and the humidity will kill it in less than 2 years. I would avoid cedar. It's also more expensive. =D


Not a fan of plywood, and definitely no particle board. 

I hear a lot about southern yellow pine. Wondering if people just use the regular boards or tongue and groove.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Shosadlbrd said:


> Not a fan of plywood, and definitely no particle board.
> 
> I hear a lot about southern yellow pine. Wondering if people just use the regular boards or tongue and groove.


If you really want a finished look, use tongue and groove.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> If you really want a finished look, use tongue and groove.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would love to see pictures of interior of other barns


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

I used reclaimed (it was free for me) 3/4 inch pine for back of stalls and the tack area. Looks great. But some boards in the stalls have had to be replaced over the years as the horses kicked some of the boards to smithereens.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We used rough cut pine and stained the outside of the barn. Its a more rustic look.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here are our tongue and groove stall walls. Plywood is the outer wood, with tongue and groove "kick walls" lining it. The plywood is fancy though, and it looks nice painted on the outside.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is a picture that sort of shows the grooved outer plywood.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you could use 1 inch ply wood. not the press board wood.
you could use smooth metal sheets in plywood size sheet.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Barn board......hahahahahahahahaha


----------

